

Simple and easy to use Node.js client library for Oauth2. - andreareginato
http://andreareginato.github.com/simple-oauth2/

======
tferris
So great that there is some alternative to passportjs which isn't easy to get
in. Try to repost at a better time or another post (i.e a tutorial)—user
authentification/autorisation is one of the most wanted libs on Node

------
yuchi
Awesome package! Why should I use it instead of [Passport.js][1]? Could you
explain its benefits?

[1]: <http://passportjs.org/>

